# I'm getting a Jersey calf



## Livinzoo (Dec 23, 2009)

This will be my first Jersey and I'm excited.  I'm picking her up on Sunday.

I want one that will be smaller And the farmer has told me he has three that should mature between 46-49inches.  He sent me pics of 5  calfs.  I told him the three we like and asked him can you tell me what they should mature to.  And he said 2 should be small, 2 medium and 1 large.  Aghh.  

It is hard to tell in the pics what their exact color is.
One is light gray or fawn and was born 12-10.
One is dark gray or grayish brown and was born 12-16.
Those are both $275 each

Then he also has one that was born on 11-18,  She is a typical redish brown with a lighter muzzle.  He wants $350 for this one.

We are not sure which one to pick.  Any suggestions?  As I said this will be my first bottle calf.  He said most were consuming some grain.

Thanks


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 23, 2009)

If it were me, I'd get the older one.  That calf has at least $75 of milk and grain invested in it, and the chances of it getting sick are about half of what the other, younger calves would have.  The only drawback is that it probably won't be as cute as the others, but the $$$ invested, along with the extra work, and the health factors greatly outweigh the cuteness factor.  Be sure to dehorn if it's not already done.


----------



## Livinzoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Just found out that the date on their ear tag is the date they arrived at the sellers location.  He said they are 7-10 days older than that.


----------



## cococrisp (Dec 26, 2009)

Where did you get them from? Where is the farmer located?


----------



## john in wa (Dec 28, 2009)

i would ask if they are free martins. had a guy out here selling free martins as good heifers...


----------



## Livinzoo (Dec 29, 2009)

They were all probed and were not free martins


----------

